

Megaupload Shutdown Boosted Digital Movie Revenues - derpenxyne
http://torrentfreak.com/megaupload-shutdown-boosted-movie-revenues-130307/

======
ichirotherager
I don't know how they can reliably trace the cause of this back to
Megaupload...

